#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Tak Hotel Reviews

## Bangyai

Whenever I'm heading north or doing a Mae Sot visa run I often stay for a night in Tak . Its a pretty laid back town on the Ping river and the local hotels have to be amongst the best value in Thailand. 

_The Rajaburi Boutique Hotel _ Personaly,  I find the word boutique used in a hotel name normaly doesn't amount to much except a few silk wall hangings, flowers floating in a dish and an excuse to bump up the price. Not so at the Rajaburi. Rooms in the wing start from 350 whilst those in the main block go for 500 including Thai buffet breakfast or 700 if you want an American breakfast. The former is the better deal. All rooms are very clean and well furnished and there is cable T.V ( poor ) hot water and a fridge.There is also free wi fi if you have a laptop.
The hotel is on the main road through town , Pahonyothin , and is on the right if you are heading north. Tel  055 572111

The Entrance and Lobby :










The rooms are exceptional value for 500 baht :












Next up is the   _Suan Sin Hotel _ _,_ also on the main road, to the right of the T junction you meet when you cross the river when coming from Bangkok. It is only about 500 metres from the Rajaburi.

This hotel is only 370 a night and includes free coffee and toast down in the lobby. Just enough to hold you until mid day. All rooms are air con and have hot water, fridge and cable t.v. ( poor ) The rooms are very clean and the hotel has its own restaurant which serves good Thai food in a nice setting at a reasonable price .








The rooms









The front garden 




There is a very nice night market in town which I'll post if I can find it.

----------


## nevets

Thank you doing the visa to mai sot this week end  will have a look at the hotels.

----------


## aging one

Damn those look nice. Gives you an idea how much people are being ripped off in the heavy tourist areas.

----------


## Thetyim

Rajaburi Butique Hotel Tak :
Internet listed rate is 1000 baht

Suansin.com - Home
370 baht

----------


## Bangyai

> Rajaburi Butique Hotel Tak :
> Internet listed rate is 1000 baht
> 
> Suansin.com - Home
> 370 baht


Yes, the Rajaburi does have suites from 1000 baht. Unfortunately for them, they have several large billboards on the road approaching Tak advertising 500 baht per room. When you get there, there is a massive sign outside the hotel also advertising 500 baht. To the side of the main hotel there is a wing with rooms for 350 for truckies but i didn't check them out.

I have stayed at other hotels in Tak and they have all been cheap. There is one overlooking a pond with rooms for 490 with full American breakfast for 2, very nice but I had no pics to post. I think its a case of too many hotels chasing too few tourists.

----------


## bobbysan124

These place look very appealing considering the price.  Thanks.

----------


## petergeorge87

Hello *Bangyai...!!*

You have given a good review of this hotel...last year i stayed in this hotel.This hotel really gives a little *bit feeling* of home.The staff is very friendly, and helpful. The hotel is in a great location.The room was good, the bathroom are equipped with shower-in-the-tub.China Tourism rates this a *5 star hote*l, but it's not on the same level as those in Beijing or Shanghai.....But still it was *good...*

With Regards,
*Peter George.
__________________

*

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> China Tourism rates this a 5 star hotel


It probably is compared with most shitholes in China.

----------


## Bangyai

> Hello *Bangyai...!!*
> 
> You have given a good review of this hotel...last year i stayed in this hotel.This hotel really gives a little *bit feeling* of home.The staff is very friendly, and helpful. The hotel is in a great location.The room was good, the bathroom are equipped with shower-in-the-tub.China Tourism rates this a *5 star hote*l, but it's not on the same level as those in Beijing or Shanghai.....But still it was *good...*
> 
> With Regards,
> *Peter George.*
> *__________________*


Probably rated as a 2 or 3 star in Thailand Peter but hard to beat at 500 baht. How much would a 5 star hotel in Beijing or Shanghai cost ? Quite a lot more I would think.

----------


## Samchuker

My wife and I stayed one night at the Rajaburi earlier this week and can attest that the OP's comments are very accurate.  The hotel is a great bargain.  It was very clean, quiet and comfortable.  The lobby has a large sitting area where you can get drinks.  In the basement is a Karaoke Bar very popular with young locals.  The only negative I found was that the extra 200 baht to upgrade to the American Breakfast was not worth the money.  The Thai Breakfast included Khao Thom, fried noodles and fried rice, even some pancakes, which would have been adequate for me.  The American Breakfast allowed me to have a cold ommelet or fried egg and unlimited toast.  

We also stayed one night at the Andaman Resort, on the south side of the bridge crossing the Ping River on Hwy 1.  It, too, was very pleasant.  We stayed in the hotel section for 500 baht.  The room was large and comfortable, the bathroom well equiped with hot shower, sink and comfortable toilet.  The room was rather stark, though (no pictures on the walls).  But once I closed my eyes to sleep, that really didn't matter anymore.  The American Breakfast included a fried egg, hot dog, ham, toast, butter and jam, with coffee and OJ.  The egg as prepared for us as we arrived in the restaurant so it was hot.  There were also rooms available in the "resort" section for >1,000 baht.  But we didn't check them out as we found the hotel room for 500 baht adequate enough.

----------


## Bangyai

> The only negative I found was that the extra 200 baht to upgrade to the American Breakfast was not worth the money


Agreed. Better to get out of the hotel and take breakfast elsewhere. Didn't go for it myself as we had our kettle with us and some yogurt and croisants in the fridge from 7/11  :Smile:

----------

